# Ammonium Hexachloroiridate (?)



## samuel-a (Aug 26, 2011)

This light brown salt began precipitating from neutralized AR several hours after the Pt did.
SnCl2 gives olive green result (just to note, nothing like the Pd test)


----------



## Lou (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds about like the right time delay. What material were you running?


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 27, 2011)

Lou said:


> Sounds about like the right time delay. What material were you running?



Thanks.
Source material is an assortment of PGM's black, that i belive was recovered from different PGM's on Carbon catalysts.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 1, 2011)

Sam,

Perform a hot stannous test as outlined here to determine if you have Rhodium present.

The key indicators of the test are the inital change to yellow when the stannous begins to heat and the change to rose color when the solution cools as shown in the left side vial below:







Please post your test results with photos here.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 2, 2011)

I calcined it today actually.

But have some left over solution to test with hot stannous test.

This is the SnCl2 test from when i swabbed the dry salt and wetted with some water.
The picture may be somewhat confusing for Pd, but it's nothing like any known Pd soultion/salt i ever tested before. Main color is olive green.


----------

